# Grammar and spelling tips



## Xequat (Nov 27, 2004)

I'd like to start a thread not to sound smarter than I am or anything, but just to compile some of the grammatical errors we see here and elsewhere for those who might not know better.  Most of the times, the errors here don't detract from the message that's being posted, so maybe it's not a big deal, but it is something I kind of enjoy, so I'll start.

_A lot_ - alot is not a word.  It's two words as in "one lot."

_It's and its_ - "It's" is a shortened form of two words - "it" and "is."  The word "its" is the possessive.  For example : It's great to be here, but my car blew its tire.  I believe that "its" is the only possessive word that doesn't use an apostrophe.  

I'll think of more, but I'm at work now.  Feel free to add some or if you have questions, I can probably answer them.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 27, 2004)

Is it always _i_ before _e_ except after _c_ ?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> Is it always _i_ before _e_ except after _c_ ?


 Not always.  Except when it sounds like A as in neighbor and weigh.  There's another exception, but I cannot recall what it is right now.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Xequat, does this really need to be in the Study?


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 27, 2004)

Good point. It could come off to some as racist or even class warfare.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Good point. It could come off to some as racist or even class warfare.


Are you saying you're better than me, or you just don't like my kind?


----------



## Xequat (Nov 27, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Xequat, does this really need to be in the Study?


I don't know, I just scrolled through the choices and this one seemed the most appropriate.  Especially now, since it's about race and class.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 27, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Is it always _i_ before _e_ except after _c_ ?


Actually I think it goes I before e except in Budweiser.

Ryan


----------



## GAB (Nov 27, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> I don't know, I just scrolled through the choices and this one seemed the most appropriate. Especially now, since it's about race and class.


Hi,

Since it is about race and class. I thought this would be appropriate. 
Sensei (teacher), class over.

Regards, Gary


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 27, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're better than me, or you just don't like my kind?



Let's just say I don't believe in the "King's English"  :jedi1:


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 27, 2004)

Let me make this thread a lot shorter than it needs to be: if you're not sure about your grammer or spelling, and actually care, copy and paste your post into a word document, and check for any red or green squiggly lines.  If none, you're good to go.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 27, 2004)

You got me. I say alot really a whole lot, a lot of times and not just a few times but if it bugs anybody I will certainly change my lot to just a lot. TW


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 27, 2004)

well i must say.........most people are a product of a government approved education system, and they generally get the same kind of teaching....generally. 
i dont think there is anything wrong with pointing out grammatical errors.
heck, whenever i type a contraction i never put in the apostrophe........some people cant even spell apostrophe.....and for the most part i never use upper case letters.
we live in a world that now dus a hole pyle of comunicashunn online. the leest we culd do iz tri 2 due sum juctise 2 de prynted wurd.

shawn


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2004)

hookt on foniks werkt for me


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 27, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> _A lot_ - alot is not a word.  It's two words as in "one lot."
> 
> _It's and its_ - "It's" is a shortened form of two words - "it" and "is."  The word "its" is the possessive.  For example : It's great to be here, but my car blew its tire.  I believe that "its" is the only possessive word that doesn't use an apostrophe.



"It's" used to be used as a possessive about two hundred years ago.  Thomas Jefferson, I believe, used to prefer its use.  

This is one I still get messed up if I'm not paying attention.  Its...er...it's difficult sometimes when you're typing fast to recall where the apostrophe goes.

"Alot" is certainly not a word.  Thanks alot for posting that.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2004)

Most of my errors occur because I'm in such a hurry to type it out, then flip the steak over, etcetera, and since the "Paste" function is not working in my Mozilla (dunno why, never figgered it owt), y'all are stuck with my bumblings until I do figger it owt.

 Meahwhile, here's a pet peeve of mine.

 "Then" is a word that answers the question "When?"

 "Than" is a word used in comparisons.


*Examples:*

 "Finish cleaning your room, *then* you can have some popcorn."

 and

 "I like beef better *than* I like chicken."  or  "My candidate is better *than* your candidate."



 There;  I hope we will all be better off than we were before, then.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 27, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> "Finish cleaning your room, *then* you can have some popcorn."
> 
> and
> 
> ...




Oh, great.  You've got me all paranoid now (I just got back from the marijuana legalization thread, and I am SOOO hammered)...now I'm worried whether I've been doing this.  Then I ought be more careful than I have been in the past.  



Regards,

Steve


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 27, 2004)

Someone mentioned using microsoft word to do a quick check and I think that is a good idea because sometimes I do not know where to put in periods and commas and use a lot of conjunctions in the wrong spot and then it is really really hard to read but usually nobody notices except one time in school I got a bad mark on my paper but it didn't affect (not effect) my grade too much because I still got a B for the semester and usually I got some sort of monetary reward from my parents.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 27, 2004)

I can understand how these details, such as which form of "than/then" or of "its" to use, would be important on a term paper or an inter-office memo, but we're talking about anonymous internet forums.  So long as we know what you're talking about, who cares?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 27, 2004)

I *heart* this thread.

I am a self-professed grammar geek, even though I c**k it up as much as anyone who is typing as they think, and then immediately posting for all to see.

Its and it's is a good one.

Another fun one:

"affect" - verb, as in "Rising CO2 levels affect the Earth's atmospheric content."

"effect" -  noun, as in "We are looking for the effects of global climate change in the Arctic."


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well.  Another one that I screwed up in the past, Feisty.

You're all ganging up on me, is that it?  This is a "make fun of Steve's grammar" thread.  You and Shesula tag-teaming me.  Do you have any idea how that will effect me? Its so painful.  It hurts me more then you can ever know.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 27, 2004)

lol - like I *don't* mess these up too?  :boing1: 

Come on, I'm sure there are some you've seen us make errors with....


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2004)

LOL Steve - chill out - have some doobage and relax, man.  Go back to the cannibis thread.

_*psst - Feisty - go long*_


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 27, 2004)

_can't find feet... in wrong thread!_

Oh wait... there we go.  Running to go long...!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow.

 Welcome to the Grammar nazi thread of MT.

 alot of the time its just nitpicking to be sure.

 Cuz lets face it folks, whats more annoying... alot of ' forgeting or:

 u no wat i think?  soem times u r so picky.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw crap, now, see what happens? We get a good vent thread goin' and poke fun at our own foibles and John, who clearly needs to go to the Brotherhood of the Smackdown and work off some steam, takes it way too personally.

 Sarcasm abounds!!!

  An adventurer is me!

  I don't care too much how people on the forum spell or mix up their thens and thans or its or it's or you or youse or nuttin'.

  Now go wrestle a troll or something.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 28, 2004)

RandomPhantom700 said:
			
		

> Let me make this thread a lot shorter than it needs to be: if you're not sure about your grammer or spelling, and actually care, copy and paste your post into a word document, and check for any red or green squiggly lines.  If none, you're good to go.



Nothing personal, but it would be a lot shorter if people who don't care didn't post here (unless you're joking, of course).  I mean, I usually skip the threads on TKD because I don't happen to study it and therefore don't really care.  It's a respectable art and all, just not the one I happened to choose, so I try to stay in threads where I can either learn or contribute something.  You are right; the message is what's important, not the letters.  And we all usually understand everyone.  This is for the people like me who actually care.  Call me boring, call me nerdly, whatever, heh.

By the way, you spelled grammar wrong.  

Anyway, here's another common one I see out there a lot.  I even saw it on a commercial the other day.  It's the word "literally."  People, for some odd reason, have started using it for emphasis like the word "very."  It doesn't mean that.  It is for describing something and pointing out that it was in the literal sense.  For example : I worked my butt off in karate class.  That just means that you worked out hard.  But if you add the word literally, then you are saying that your butt is smaller, which can happen, or that you actually don't have one any more.  That's it.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 28, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> LOL Steve - chill out - have some doobage and relax, man.  Go back to the cannibis thread.
> 
> _*psst - Feisty - go long*_




<Inhales deeply, speaks with full lungs in a tight voice>

What the heck, I brought some over with me.  

So...like...my use of the ellipses even though I know it's improper...is that...like....wrong?  I mean, you know, can we play with the language a bit?  Or is it, like, carved in stone as to what we can or can't do.

Anybody here ever try havarti on oreos?  It's kinda good.  I wish I had some garlic dip.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 28, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Anybody here ever try havarti on oreos?


This is unnatural, and not reccommended.  Feta on Ritz crackers would be my suggestion.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 28, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> This is unnatural, and not reccommended.  Feta on Ritz crackers would be my suggestion.



I always go with the imported stuff. It's a little more creamy.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 28, 2004)

When I get the munchies, peanut butter goes with anything...even pepperoni.




thread drift, oops!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2004)

peanut butter on ritz dipped in onion dip washed down with garlic chicken pizza and ginger ale.

 Yeah ... now we're talkin'... thanks, Steve, I feel so ... much ... better ... now.

 Here's a good one - the word   "   irregardless   "

 I just looked it up in the dictionary and, unfortunately, it means the same as "regardless" but to me, "regardless" sounds more appropriate or neater.  

 I guess I'm baseless on this, so ... I guess I'll just shut up ... Hey, Steve, pass it on the left hand side.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 28, 2004)

Nope, I think you're right, but irregardless, even though it's a stupid word, being a double-negative, has been used so often that it has recently been added to the language.  Be wrong enough times and I guess it becomes right.  Then again, I guess it's the way evolution of the language works.  I'm definitely with ya, though.  It shouldn't be a word.


I heard another good one earlier today : very unique.  Um, there's either one of something or there isn't.  You can't be "very unique."  Thought it was kind of funny.



I'm sure we'll have more.  Thanks for all of the posts; hope it helps.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 28, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Here's a good one - the word " irregardless "
> 
> I just looked it up in the dictionary and, unfortunately, it means the same as "regardless" but to me, "regardless" sounds more appropriate or neater.


Because of that, I use "irrespective" so as to mitigate the potential for endorsing either.  If the powers that be cannot decide definitively, I choose to circumvent.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 28, 2004)

This thread is a total crack up......._give em hell Gerogia & FM_

So if anyone gets annoyed with bad spelling and bad grammar, steer clear of me on MSN, because Im the worst....my fingers have a mind of their own ya know!


----------



## Melissa426 (Nov 28, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> I believe that "its" is the only possessive word that doesn't use an apostrophe.


I believe the words "his" and "hers" and  qualify as possesive words that don't use apostrophes??? 

BTW, I have a question for you, Xequat.
Should   "obsessive compulsive" be hyphenated?

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Xequat (Nov 29, 2004)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> I believe the words "his" and "hers" and qualify as possesive words that don't use apostrophes???
> 
> BTW, I have a question for you, Xequat.
> Should "obsessive compulsive" be hyphenated?
> ...


ROFL. I assume you're joking, but yes it should have a hyphen because the disorder refers to someone who is both obsessive and compulsive, but the words don't describe each other. I guess I know that because I am obsessive. 

Good point about "his" and "hers." I forgot.


*So if anyone gets annoyed with bad spelling and bad grammar, steer clear of me on MSN, because Im the worst....my fingers have a mind of their own ya know!  - Sarah*

Hm, so do mine, but I haven't had any complaints...oh wait, you meant on the keyboard.


----------



## ppko (Nov 29, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> *So if anyone gets annoyed with bad spelling and bad grammar, steer clear of me on MSN, because Im the worst....my fingers have a mind of their own ya know!  - Sarah*
> 
> Hm, so do mine, but I haven't had any complaints...oh wait, you meant on the keyboard.


artyon: :boing1: :bs: :rofl: :lol:  :roflmao:  :cheers:  very funny still laughing but if that were true than this would be you :ladysman:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 29, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> So if anyone gets annoyed with bad spelling and bad grammar, steer clear of me on MSN, because Im the worst....my fingers have a mind of their own ya know!



I've noticed that a time or 2.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey, this is not a 'pick on Sarah's bad spelling' thread....get back on topic you lot... 



			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I've noticed that a time or 2. :uhyeah:


----------



## raedyn (Nov 29, 2004)

No, I heard it was a pick on HHJH thread. *wink*


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2004)

That sounds like way more fun....



			
				raedyn said:
			
		

> No, I heard it was a pick on HHJH thread. *wink*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

Did someone yell "*PIG PILE*!"...

or am I still feeling groovy?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2004)

What on earth is a 'Pig Pile'....and why am I hoping its dirty....hehe  





			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Did someone yell "*PIG PILE*!"...
> 
> or am I still feeling groovy?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2004)

PIG PILE?!?!?!

 Good thing I brought my boots, man ....  _*takes another loooooong toke *_

 BANZAI!!!!!


_*runs and jumps flying into Steve *_


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, Im getting the idea of what this Pig Pile is all about!!

_****takes a flying leap on to Georgia and Steve....signalling Feisty and get on top****_   hehe
 




			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> PIG PILE?!?!?!
> 
> Good thing I brought my boots, man .... _*takes another loooooong toke *_
> 
> ...


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 29, 2004)

*taking a graceful mouse run, and flying leap*


_YEEE-HAAAAAA!_


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 29, 2004)

And what did HHJH do to cause all this???  Was is truly a grammar and spelling error? Are you guys going to be the grammar cops?   No, don't turn the dogpile on me.  I have fixed my a lot problem, I think, in alot of cases.

I wish we had this as a source thread for people trying to fix theirs though. They could ask their grammar question and Xequat could fix it, yeah thats the plan.  (before this thread gets thrown in the Locker Room)  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2004)

_*sits up, peers at TW, clears throat and says somewhat clearly ... *
_
 Well, Xequat, though he has my ultimate respect and operates with dignity, it is my respectful opinion that, since in one post here he made a grammatical error, we should engage the STOOLMAN to proceed over grammar and spelling faux pas.  Perhaps he could form a grammar committee ... or something, cuz he's not a bogus dude ... and we don't want to be bogus, either .

_* glances over at Steve, Sarah and Feisty, glances at TW, then back and winks at them *_

*BANZAI!!!!*


----------



## raedyn (Nov 30, 2004)

a grammar committee??? eeegads! I suppose now I'm gonna get thrashed for my lack of capital letters. I have lazy pinky finger I tell, ya! Lazy! I can't be held responsible for its foibles.

Does Steve even know he's being attacked?
*shrug*
*drags chair over next to the pile, climbs to standing on the chair, jumps up and clumsily lands THUD on the wriggling pile*

whee!


----------



## Xequat (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh. no.  We're in the Locker Room now.  Oh well.  That's what happens when I can only get on here once or twice a day I guess.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, Xequat, though he has my ultimate respect and operates with dignity, it is my respectful opinion that, since in one post here he made a grammatical error, we should engage the STOOLMAN to proceed over grammar and spelling faux pas. Perhaps he could form a grammar committee ... or something, cuz he's not a bogus dude ... and we don't want to be bogus, either .QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I've made mistakes before and I'll make some more, I'm sure.  We can definitely have discussions about grammar questions on here, though.  If someone has a question and someone who isn't me has the answer, then by all means, post it.  Although I might sometimes claim to know everything, I have to admit I really don't.  I'm not on MT as much as I'd like to be, so it might take time for me to answer, but I've noticed some very well-written posts in which the poster was obviously trying to write well, but had made some error.  I was hoping for exactly what TW wrote, which would be having this as a source thread.  Maybe I'll start another one with an introduction and we can have fun on this one.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2004)

Aw, man ... now I'm coming down.

 Seriously, Xequat - we're just all messing around.  I think it's a great idea to have an open thread like this for questions or grammatical discussion - I don't wish to be the Grammar Nazi (as Technopunk eluded to), but open discussion and questions would be cool.  Not as cool as Steve's doobies, but ... cool.

 NoDoze, anyone?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

aaww, Tony we all love ya, we were just playing!!

_*** Grabs Tony and throws him on the pile, then takes a flying (but ever so graceful) leap on top!! ***_

I think maybe Steve has passed out from having 4 woman wriggling round on top of him... 

So is Pig Pile one word or two??? hehe


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 30, 2004)

I like to call myself part of the Grammar Cow herd.  Well, I don't *like* it per se, but that is the label.

Anyone else with grammar irks?

There, their, and they're get moved around an awful lot, as well.  That's one of my peeves.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

HAHA.....I am really bad with your and you're.....just lazy really!





			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I like to call myself part of the Grammar Cow herd. Well, I don't *like* it per se, but that is the label.
> 
> Anyone else with grammar irks?
> 
> There, their, and they're get moved around an awful lot, as well. That's one of my peeves.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey, who grabbed my butt in the pig pile?
  **tickles Sarah for getting me**

Sorry, I didn't know I seemed so uptight.

Wow, I guess we can learn AND have fun at the same time.  Who knew?  

What the...?  Is that a mouse in the pile?  Oh, whew, it's just Feisty.  Yeah, I kind of share that peeve with you.  Not so much on the discussion forum, but when I get emails at work from upper management and they don't know the language, that sort of annoys me.  The "literally" thing is what drives me nuts.

Here, have another.  "I could care less."  That should be "I couldn't care less."  If you COULD care less, then that means that you actually still care some.  I'm not sure how the "n't" got dropped, because "I could care less" doesn't really say anything at all.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 30, 2004)

WHOOHOO!

PIG PILE!!!!

ooooo, and "stuff" coming over from the other thread, how...umm... interesting   (Insedia I am not condoning that stuff... your mother has never done those kinds of things)

*Nalia jumps from Raedyn's chair with a bag full of munchies and swan dives into the pile...

WHOOO HOOO!

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

YAY Munchies!!!   

....me thinking we need more men in this pile!!

_***Looks up and signals Joe to jump in!!***_

ooppss...sorry for the bad grammar...hehe


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 30, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...we should engage the STOOLMAN to proceed over grammar and spelling faux pas. Perhaps he could form a grammar committee ... or something, cuz he's not a bogus dude ... and we don't want to be bogus, either .


In all honesty, I haven't the education to justify this great honour.  Alas, I am simply a high school graduate, and therefore woefully under qualified to accept this prestigious appointment.  I do appreciate your endorsement, and wholeheartedly agree that we do not want to be bogus,  because bogus is lame, and lame sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






artyon:


----------



## Xequat (Nov 30, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> ....me thinking we need more men in this pile!!


Nah, I love it just the way it is.  Unless someone wants to add a few buckets of mud or something slippery.  That could be fun.  Has anyone seen my hat?  It fell off in the pile.



When did people start thinking that the word "myself" is more polite than the word "me?"  I see that a lot, too.  I hear people saying things like "please talk to myself or Bob about whatever," when it should be "Bob or me."  For some reasons, people think that it should always be "Sarah and I" or myself and Feisty Mouse."  For example, Sarah and I jumped on the pile, but she got off, leaving Feisty Mouse and me on the floor.  Then I laughed myself silly when Joe tried to jump on and Sarah tripped him so he missed the pile.  That's how you use those words.  I haven't really seen it here, but I hear it a lot.  A simple rule is to break the sentence down into two parts.  If you want someone to give something to you or someone else, then say "please give it to Joe or me" because "please give it Joe" and "please give it to me" are both proper clauses or sentences; therefore, you can combine them by using the same pronous into "please give to Joe or me,"  always listing yourself last.  But people start sentences with "myself and Sarah" and you shouldn't do that if you care about pronouns.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

_***Wriggles out of the pile, sneaks up behind Dan.....and spear tackles him, throwing him into the pile***_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Nah, I love it just the way it is.  Unless someone wants to add a few buckets of mud or something slippery.  That could be fun.  Has anyone seen my hat?  It fell off in the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> When did people start thinking that the word "myself" is more polite than the word "me?"  I see that a lot, too.  I hear people saying things like "please talk to myself or Bob about whatever," when it should be "Bob or me."  For some reasons, people think that it should always be "Sarah and I" or myself and Feisty Mouse."  For example, Sarah and I jumped on the pile, but she got off, leaving Feisty Mouse and me on the floor.  Then I laughed myself silly when Joe tried to jump on and Sarah tripped him so he missed the pile.  That's how you use those words.  I haven't really seen it here, but I hear it a lot.  A simple rule is to break the sentence down into two parts.  If you want someone to give something to you or someone else, then say "please give it to Joe or me" because "please give it Joe" and "please give it to me" are both proper clauses or sentences; therefore, you can combine them by using the same pronous into "please give to Joe or me,"  always listing yourself last.  But people start sentences with "myself and Sarah" and you shouldn't do that if you care about pronouns.



1. Perfect! I'll get a lawn chair and a few long island iced tea drinks for the men.

2. That is just to mind boggling for a simple @ss like me.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

That was great Tony.....I was laughing so hard about tripping Joe....HAHAHA


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 30, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> 1. Perfect! I'll get a lawn chair and a few long island iced tea drinks for the men.


Hmmmm... this needs to be more interesting...

*signals the crane to let loose the 50 gallons of Jello he ordered for this event*

*Grabs a Guinness out of the fridge, pulls up a lawn chair, and enjoys the show*


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

***Looks up....covered in jello, sees Brad sitting there with cheeky grin! wispers to the ladies!..........takes a running jump and lands on top of Brad covering him in Jello!......COME ON LADIES!***





			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... this needs to be more interesting...
> 
> *signals the crane to let loose the 50 gallons of Jello he ordered for this event*
> 
> *Grabs a Guinness out of the fridge, pulls up a lawn chair, and enjoys the show*


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL... Pile on all you want, just *DON'T SPILL THE GUINNESS!!!!*


----------



## Xequat (Nov 30, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> 1. Perfect! I'll get a lawn chair and a few long island iced tea drinks for the men.
> 
> 2. That is just *to mind boggling* for a simple @ss like me.


Thanks, I could use a cold one.  Worked up a sweat in there; these girls are tough.

Dont you mean *too mind-boggling*?

Probably better to be a simple *** than a smartass like me, hehehe.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

***Takes the Guinness....skulls it in one go.....give's Brad and wink and signals for the ladies to jump on!***





			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> LOL... Pile on all you want, just *DON'T SPILL THE GUINNESS!!!!*


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> In all honesty, I haven't the education to justify this great honour.


 Oh yeah, and we'd have to remember that you use the King's English, doncha?  Honour and Neighbour and all that.  

_* signals to others ... ready?  1...2...3...*_

*BANZAI!!!*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Thanks, I could use a cold one.  Worked up a sweat in there; these girls are tough..


Nothing wrong with girls being tough. I kind of like a woman who has a little fire in them.  %-} 



> Dont you mean too mind-boggling?


Damn. You know.... I actually did have that first then changed it after I re-read it.    Wish I would have paid more attention in english class.  



> Probably better to be a simple *** than a smartass like me, hehehe.


I like plain old simple. It's easier to live my life that way.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> *Grabs a Guinness out of the fridge, pulls up a lawn chair, and enjoys the show*


Cool, pull up a chair and we'll sip our bevridge and watch the ladies. :uhyeah:


----------



## raedyn (Nov 30, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> open discussion and questions would be cool


Yeah. Cuz sometimes you just don't know the answer. I'm pretty good with most of what people have griped about on here (its/it's, their/there/they're, etc) but there are certain things I've never quite figured out. So to avoid those problems I will go to great lengths to find another way to construct the sentence so I don't show my wrong-ness.

Example: I don't know how to spell "descision" so I usually change it to "choice" when I type it. Is that sad, that I change the way I write things to avoid showing I don't know something? Does that make me a geek? Am I the only one? *looking for Kleenex and a geek-girl support group*

Example: I never did figure out the whole who/whom issue.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

HAHA  Geek-Girl...that sounds like some kind of comic book super hero!

Look....its 'Geek-Girl'.....Looking at Raedyn dressed in a figure hugging outfit with hands on hips!

hehehe......by the way, its Decision....so your...oopps I mean you're pretty close!!    (even I have spell check)


_***throws some jello at Geek-Girl***_
 



			
				raedyn said:
			
		

> Yeah. Cuz sometimes you just don't know the answer. I'm pretty good with most of what people have griped about on here (its/it's, their/there/they're, etc) but there are certain things I've never quite figured out. So to avoid those problems I will go to great lengths to find another way to construct the sentence so I don't show my wrong-ness.
> 
> 
> Example: I don't know how to spell "descision" so I usually change it to "choice" when I type it. Is that sad, that I change the way I write things to avoid showing I don't know something? Does that make me a geek? Am I the only one? *looking for Kleenex and a geek-girl support group*
> ...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 30, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I think maybe Steve has passed out from having 4 woman wriggling round on top of him...




Uh, no.  I'm still here.  Forgive me if I don't stand up right away.  That tweaked my back a bit.  Uh, yeah...that's it.  I can't stand up because my back is sore.

Can we...can we do that again?  I mean can YOU do that again?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 30, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> Example: I never did figure out the whole who/whom issue.


I think I'm about to embarrass myself with rusty Latin (worse than a rusty knife)....

I believe "who" is used in most cases (let's see - nominative, declarative, accusative, and genative, right? Ah crap!), but "whom" is used in the ablative case - i.e. "to/for whom".

"To whom are you addressing your question?"

and

"For whom are you looking, madam?"

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, and have spilled sour Latin all over myself.

ETA:  See, Steve?  Who knew that grammar could be such a team sport?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 30, 2004)

Okay.  It's okay for me to stand up now that my participle is dangling.  Fifteen minutes ago that might have caused me some embarrasment.

On with the topic...

"Who is that over there?"
"To whom are you speaking?"

Two examples of what I believe is proper usage.  "Who do I give it too" isn't vulgar or improper.  "Whom do I give it to" sounds awkward and I believe is incorrect.

Here's a useful site:

http://englishplus.com/grammar/


Regards,


Steve


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Xequat (Dec 1, 2004)

The way I usually remember that one is: "he = who" and "him = whom."  Basically, you use "who" for the subject and "whom" when it's an object.  For example, you could say "I jumped on the pile with him;" therefore, "I jumped on the pile with whom?"  Or, "He jumped on the pile," so "Who jumped on the pile?"  Hard to explain in text, but I hope that that little sound trick of "he-who, him-whom" helps some.


Thanks for the website, HHJH.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody want to give me advice about semicolons?  Not that I use them a lot (notice that?) on MT but in helping my son on his composition papers, I think I have led him astray.  What's the rules on independent and dependent clauses and commas or semicolons again?  I've been too long out of school. sigh!  TW


----------



## ppko (Dec 1, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> YAY Munchies!!!
> 
> ....me thinking we need more men in this pile!!
> 
> ...


Oh crap I can't get out of it I am jumping into the pile


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> It's okay for me to stand up now that my participle is dangling.


 _*covers eyes*_  Man!  Tuck that thing in, will ya?  And don't tell me you'd have to unlace your boot to do so!


----------



## ppko (Dec 1, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Nah, I love it just the way it is. Unless someone wants to add a few buckets of mud or something slippery. That could be fun. Has anyone seen my hat? It fell off in the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah and I jumped on the pile, but she got off, leaving Feisty Mouse and me on the floor. Then I laughed myself silly when Joe tried to jump on and Sarah tripped him so he missed the pile.


Hey I didn't laugh


----------



## ppko (Dec 1, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> LOL... Pile on all you want, just *DON'T SPILL THE GUINNESS!!!!*


Brilliant!!!!!:drinkbeer


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 1, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> The way I usually remember that one is: "he = who" and "him = whom." Basically, you use "who" for the subject and "whom" when it's an object. For example, you could say "I jumped on the pile with him;" therefore, "I jumped on the pile with whom?" Or, "He jumped on the pile," so "Who jumped on the pile?" Hard to explain in text, but I hope that that little sound trick of "he-who, him-whom" helps some.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the website, HHJH.


That's a great little trick, and I like your thread.  No need to be MA barbarians LOL why not try and improve your gramma? :uhyeah: LOL  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ppko (Dec 1, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Anybody want to give me advice about semicolons? Not that I use them a lot (notice that?) on MT but in helping my son on his composition papers, I think I have led him astray. What's the rules on independent and dependent clauses and commas or semicolons again? I've been too long out of school. sigh! TW


How can you have a semicolon you either have or you don't  (Just kidding)


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> No need to be MA barbarians LOL why not try and improve your gramma?


  Barbarians?  Barbarians.  Hmm.  Did you guys hear that?

_*Pig Pile MJ! *_

*BANZAI!!!*


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL...

*thinks MJ just forgot her Capital One credit card*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Barbarians? Barbarians. Hmm. Did you guys here that?
> 
> _*Pig Pile MJ! *_
> 
> *BANZAI!!!*


artyon: Bring it on...heh hee heh... I shall try 
Kembudo-Kai Kempoka's statue effect that he learned from Doc to hold you all back!


			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> LOL...
> 
> *thinks MJ just forgot her Capital One credit card*


:viking3::viking2::viking1::lookie::viking3: :viking2: :viking2: :viking1: :viking3::viking1: LOL I am among them OUMoose *silently whispering can I borrow your card?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 1, 2004)

*bunches up into tiny furry ball of murine ferocity*

*scrabbling, lighting-fast scamper*

*LEAP!*

_YEEEE-HAAAAAAA!!!!_


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 1, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Anybody want to give me advice about semicolons? Not that I use them a lot (notice that?) on MT but in helping my son on his composition papers, I think I have led him astray. What's the rules on independent and dependent clauses and commas or semicolons again? I've been too long out of school. sigh! TW


I think that semi-colons are supposed to be used when you are repeating yourself, but using different words; you know to say the same thing differently, with emphasis.

Don't know if it's correct or not, but that's how I use semi-colons; right or wrong.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 1, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I think that semi-colons are supposed to be used when you are repeating yourself, but using different words; you know to say the same thing differently, with emphasis.
> 
> Don't know if it's correct or not, but that's how I use semi-colons; right or wrong.


I LOVE NERD HUMOR!

Not that I'm slandering you and calling you a nerd, Mike.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I think that semi-colons are supposed to be used when you are repeating yourself, but using different words; you know to say the same thing differently, with emphasis.
> 
> Don't know if it's correct or not, but that's how I use semi-colons; right or wrong.


 I also believe that both statements on either side of the semi should be able to used as independent sentences, but that could be wrong.

Here is a link to semi usage from the U of Ottawa and here is one for Purdue discussing the comma vs. semi dilemma.

 Welcome to the dogpile, Mike.

*BANZAI!!*


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 1, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Anybody want to give me advice about semicolons?  Not that I use them a lot (notice that?) on MT but in helping my son on his composition papers, I think I have led him astray.  What's the rules on independent and dependent clauses and commas or semicolons again?  I've been too long out of school. sigh!  TW



In honor of the holidays, I think the women should add gravy and tinsel to their wrestling match. 

I'm a copywriter among other things, so to me it's abhorrent to care too much about grammar on a forum. It's like work to me. However, internet posters in general do express concern about grammar, which is a good thing I suppose. I had an entertaining argument concerning this very topic on a sportbike forum, of all places.

So, here are some incomplete answers concerning commas and semi-colons: 

In modern writing, commas are placed almost subjectively. They are used most commonly to indicate a small interruption of thought or sentence structure. 

There are a few steadfast rules. Commas are obligatory when joining a compound sentence with a conjunction unless the clauses are really short and closely related. Commas are also used to set off nonrestrictive clauses, such as this clause I'm writing right now. Dependent clauses are also bracketed by commas. Adverbial phrases at the beginning of a sentence are also followed by a comma, unless the verb it modifies directly follows the phrase.

"That" is not generally preceded by a comma, "which" is. Parenthetical elements are often surrounded by commas if the sentence would lose meaning with their omission. It's in vogue to use em-dashes--those long dashes seen here--in these cases rather than commas. 

There's more; I suggest looking at Strunk and White or another good style guide like the Chicago Manual of Style. In a pinch, speak a sentence out loud. Place the commas at the pauses. Reading a sentence out loud quickly reveals any flaws in its structure.

Semi-colons are used when connecting two parts of a compound sentence that don't have a conjunction linking them. They should also be used to separate items in lists that have items that are described within the list by subordinate phrases and broken by commas.  

Semi-colons can also be used in place of i.e. (that is), e.g. (for example), and other expressions. Basically, they're commas that carry more emphasis. Again, check a style guide for more details.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

*thinkin' I would prefer whipped cream to frolic in than gravy*  

It's rather amazing how much we delve into that dark region of judgementalism.  We 'judge' people on how they dress, how they act, how they speak.  If someone is eloquent in their verbage, are they are better person?  I think not.  I was college educated, able to converse with just about any person speaking 'Americanized English'.  Now, when I'm talking and listening to someone (not typing mind you), I don't look at them and wonder if they can spell the words they speak, nor do I question their pauses, enunciation points, or where they inserted a comma or any other punctuation point.  I would rather think that a very strange and yes, rude thing to do.  Sure I quirk a brow when someone completely pronounces a word oddly.  Vehicle.. the 'h' is silent (but to alot of people, they do pronounce it VeeHickle) *twitch*  But that's just me and my idiosyncrasies.  If I dare leave my participle dangling-- woe is me.. Bah.. It's How you Communicate, It's how you Listen,  Not how you Punctuate............

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> In honor of the holidays, I think the women should add gravy and tinsel to their wrestling match.


 Women?  Wrestling?  Gravy and tinsel????

 Clearly, you have misunderstood the purpose of this gathering.  Let us ladies (to include Steve, Dan, Mike, Moose, Mr. Farnsworth, Xequat, and PPKO) explain it to you ....

*BANZAAAAAAIIIII!!!*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> ~Tess


So then you are telling me that you don't judge me by my hillbilly english when we talk on the phone?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 1, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> In honor of the holidays, I think the women should add gravy and tinsel to their wrestling match.


Ouch!  No tinsel on my mouse skin.  And I hope you don't mean sausage (white) gravy... yuck!


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Women?  Wrestling?  Gravy and tinsel????
> 
> Clearly, you have misunderstood the purpose of this gathering.  Let us ladies (to include Steve, Dan, Mike, Moose, Mr. Farnsworth, Xequat, and PPKO) explain it to you ....
> 
> *BANZAAAAAAIIIII!!!*



Guess I lost myself in reverie after reading the phrase "four wriggling women". (Yes I cut you out of the image, Steve.)
*gets trampled*




			
				Tess said:
			
		

> *thinkin' I would prefer whipped cream to frolic in than gravy*



I've got no problem with whipped cream. Gravy adds sort of a David Lynchian-edge though.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Guess I lost myself in reverie after reading the phrase "four wriggling women"....
> 
> I've got no problem with whipped cream. Gravy adds sort of a David Lynchian-edge though.


How about we stick with Jell-o and whipped cream. (Pulls up the lawn chair to watch the show).


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Women?  Wrestling?
> 
> Clearly, you have misunderstood the purpose of this gathering.  Let us ladies (to include Steve, Dan, Mike, Moose, Mr. Farnsworth, Xequat, and PPKO) explain it to you ....



1. I like to watch such stuff   


2. Just Jason please.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 1, 2004)

sooo Jason...you dont think you're gonna get outta it that easy do ya?

***takes a running jump, knocks Jason off his feet and into the pile***




			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> 1. I like to watch such stuff
> 
> 
> 2. Just Jason please.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

I prefer to sit on the lawn chair watching the action!

Trying to tackle me, Aye? _(squints at Sarah)_  Maybe you'd like to learn some Kenpo techniques instead? Intercepting the Ram comes to mind.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> How about we stick with Jell-o and whipped cream. (Pulls up the lawn chair to watch the show).


I agree!  Unless of course we move this to Sturgis, where Cole Slaw would be appropriate.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> So then you are telling me that you don't judge me by my hillbilly english when we talk on the phone?




Pashaw... You know I don't judge you in any sense of the word ~! You know me


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 1, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Ouch!  No tinsel on my mouse skin.  And I hope you don't mean sausage (white) gravy... yuck!



But what if someone attacked you someday with a boat of gravy in one hand and a bag of tinsel in the other? Train like you fight, Feisty, that's what I always say!

Penalty marker on the field:

Thread hijacking. Self-imposed penalty: 15 minutes of concentration on work.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Pashaw... You know I don't judge you in any sense of the word ~! You know me



Yah, that's fer sur! Becuz you is alweys niiice, 2 me. artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

dat's right.. cuz you's spayschal to me too


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 1, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> But what if someone attacked you someday with a boat of gravy in one hand and a bag of tinsel in the other? Train like you fight, Feisty, that's what I always say!
> 
> Penalty marker on the field:
> 
> Thread hijacking. Self-imposed penalty: 15 minutes of concentration on work.


lmao - I'm glad that you brought me to my senses!  "Train like you fight!"  

If someone did that - I'd fall out of my chair laughing.  And hopefully stop-hit them.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

Time to test Kenpo's multiple opponent techniques ...

 Everyone pigpile on Jason...

*HIII-YAAAAAHH!!*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Time to test Kenpo's multiple opponent techniques ...
> 
> Everyone pigpile on Jason...
> 
> *HIII-YAAAAAHH!!*


Thanks because it was getting hard to breathe and the guys are sweating so much it was starting to stink at the bottom of the pile!:uhyeah:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 1, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I'm a copywriter among other things, so to me it's abhorrent to care too much about grammar on a forum. It's like work to me. However, internet posters in general do express concern about grammar, which is a good thing I suppose. I had an entertaining argument concerning this very topic on a sportbike forum, of all places.



Thanks much, I will have to copy that, the next time I get a paper presented to me at ten in the evening to proofread.  Didn't need it for the forum and probably have broken tons of rules here but thankfully it doesn't bug people over much.  TW


----------



## Sarah (Dec 1, 2004)

hehe.....well get up then, dust yourself off......and get on top of the new pile, we will see how Jason handles multiple attacks.   

 





			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Thanks because it was getting hard to breathe and the guys are sweating so much it was starting to stink at the bottom of the pile!:uhyeah:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 1, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Thanks because it was getting hard to breathe and the guys are sweating so much it was starting to stink at the bottom of the pile!:uhyeah:


We've got to get you your own grammar-party snorkel, and deodorizing spray.

Note to self....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey wait a moment here. _(scratches head)_  How did I go from the lawn chair sipping on my long island iced tea to having a pile on me  . 
Oh... yeah.... Our Sarah was trying to take me down.... hmmmm. Now SheSulsa wants to try on one or more of Kenpo's ideas of motion between 2 or more attackers... Huh? _(evil grin)_  Now all of you females want to pile on me _(points to self)_  No need for takedowns and such... just pile on!  :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> dat's right.. cuz you's spayschal to me too



Awww.... Shucks! _(kicks the floor with right foot while hands are in pockets)_  Gozz to aufer Hugz fer Tess!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

ya mean you're gonna leave those gorgeous women piled on you to hug me?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

What a decision to have to make  :uhyeah: , hmmmm - pile of women or hug from Tess... _(ponders for a long time)_  ...... to be continued. 

Watching e-bay right now
artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

harumph.. 
Goes to watch telly ..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

What's on?   


I'm trying to win a nintendo for my kids. Ours finally puked out.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Let us ladies (to include Steve, Dan, Mike, Moose, Mr. Farnsworth, Xequat, and PPKO) explain it to you ....


I'm not certain how I came to be one of the Ladies. But that's OK, I guess. If you can't beat'em, join'em. 

:CTF:


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 1, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm not certain how I came to be one of the Ladies. But that's OK, I guess. If you can't beat'em, join'em.
> 
> :CTF:


I was thinkin that too... LOL.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 2, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm not certain how I came to be one of the Ladies. But that's OK, I guess. If you can't beat'em, join'em.
> 
> :CTF:


That's the spirit!  Be one of the girlz which should be spelled girls since we are in a grammar and spelling tips thread...hee hee...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm not certain how I came to be one of the Ladies. But that's OK, I guess. If you can't beat'em, join'em.


 1.  Jason sed he wanted to crack open a cold one and "watch the ladies" wrestle.  Since we were all in a dogpile, I was using *sarcasm* to get his attention that this was not a 1 am event at Hooters.

 2.  As to the second part of your post - sounds like the woman in your life has trained you well.  High five from me to her.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> 1.  Jason sed he wanted to crack open a cold one and "watch the ladies" wrestle.  Since we were all in a dogpile, I was using *sarcasm* to get his attention that this was not a 1 am event at Hooters..


And what's wrong with that   ?

 :idunno:


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 2, 2004)

*breaks out a wad of about 500 bucks in singles*

ummmm.. what was the problem?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> *breaks out a wad of about 500 bucks in singles*
> 
> ummmm.. what was the problem?


I like your style.   :uhyeah:


----------



## raedyn (Dec 2, 2004)

hey you wanna throw 500 bucks at me, for playing around with the ladies.. I'm down with that.

Pardon me. "Grammar and spelling tips".
Edit:

If you desire to provide me with 500 dollars, I would welcome the opportunity to accept you donation to my party fund. =)


----------



## raedyn (Dec 2, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> 2. As to the second part of your post - sounds like the woman in your life has trained you well. High five from me to her.


*bow*


Actually, he was already pretty awesome when I got him. I can't take credit for his awesomeness. I am, however, proud to admit he's mine.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> hey you wanna throw 500 bucks at me, for playing around with the ladies.. I'm down with that.


Hmmmm........

I'm going to refrain from answering the above question. I don't want anything used against me in a court of law.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 2, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> *breaks out a wad of about 500 bucks in singles*
> 
> ummmm.. what was the problem?


No problems!  Yooooo hooooo! :wavey: 
Lookin' fer a table dancer????


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> No problems!  Yooooo hooooo! :wavey:
> Lookin' fer a table dancer????


  :rofl:

_  *snatches $500 from Jason's hands and runs like salmonella*_

  OVER HERE!!!  

_ *settles down with the ladies seated while Dan jumps on tabletop, pulls sawbuck out of own wallet and holds it over Raedyn's head*_


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 3, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> _  *snatches $500 from Jason's hands and runs like salmonella*_
> 
> ...



*laughs as he stands there still holding his money for the ladys to dance, and jason getting ripped off*



Poor poor Jason... need to work on those reflexes.  You just got taken for money you didn't even have!  :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Poor poor Jason... need to work on those reflexes.  You just got taken for money you didn't even have!  :uhyeah:


Yeah, what's up with that :uhyeah: 

Now about those table dances   , Columbus Gold here we come!
artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 3, 2004)

Not to take away from anybody's fun, I think we should split the grammar/spelling and Pigpile.  I still think it has a use.... TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

Um. Yeah!


----------



## someguy (Dec 3, 2004)

I feel like coming into a thread about grammer and spellin suthin shoud burst into flame.
That and I must say...
All your base are belong to us.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> *laughs as he stands there still holding his money for the ladys to dance, and jason getting ripped off*
> 
> 
> 
> Poor poor Jason... need to work on those reflexes.  You just got taken for money you didn't even have!  :uhyeah:


 _*looks down at her handful of clutched cocktail napkins*_

 Drat!  That's what happens when you drink *too much Tequila.*
_
 *eyes Moose consideringly, then takes a closer look at the napkins*_

 Hey, they're *Grammar Tip of the Day* napkins!  Kewl!!
_
 *skips over to TigerWoman to share*_


----------



## raedyn (Dec 3, 2004)

So if Dan's our resident table dancer, is he back in the mohair pants?

*whump*
(raedyn now has a faceful of pink mohair)

oh.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Okay, folks.  While Raedyn gets a lap dance from her main squeeze, let's have a spelling and grammar tip of the day.

*Let's start with these:  there, they're and their.*

*Spelling tip:*  They all start with "the".  The possessive 'their' is a exception to the 'I before E' rule we are all familiar with.

*Usage tips:*

  There - answers the question "Where?" which is also answered by "Here" which is in both words:  T-here and W-here.

_Example:  Dan is over there giving Raedyn a lap dance.
_

 They're - is a contraction of 'they are'. Ask yourself if you could substitute the phrase 'they are' for the 'they're' you are trying to use and if you can and have the same meaning, then you can contract and use 'they're'. If not, it must be one of the others.

_Example:  When the club closes, they're (they are) going to the beach._


 Their - possessive and answers the question "whose". I always just memorized the spelling of 'their' and if the above tests failed, this one was the only one left.

_Example:  All MT members can post in the forums, but the women have the Ladies Locker Room which is only theirs.

  *ducks the pink boa flying overhead*_


----------



## Sarah (Dec 3, 2004)

*Spot that pile of notes in Brad&#8217;s hands, strolls over casually to offer a lap dance!...after making Brad&#8217;s day I grab the pile of money and run over to Georgia giggling&#8230;..DRINKS ARE ON ME&#8230;&#8230;hehehe*


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> *Spot that pile of notes in Brads hands, strolls over casually to offer a lap dance!...after making Brads day I grab the pile of money and run over to Georgia giggling..DRINKS ARE ON MEhehehe*


 WAAAHOOOO!  Something to do while Dan continues the never-ending lapdance for Raedyn.  _*They're*_ still busy over _*there*_ getting _*their*_ groove on.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, *they're* certainly having a wild time over _*there*_

_*goe's to the fridge to get another drink....all jealous at the action raedyn is getting over *there**_




			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> WAAAHOOOO! Something to do while Dan continues the never-ending lapdance for Raedyn. _*They're*_ still busy over _*there*_ getting _*their*_ groove on.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> *Spot that pile of notes in Brad&#8217;s hands, strolls over casually to offer a lap dance!...after making Brad&#8217;s day I grab the pile of money and run over to Georgia giggling&#8230;..DRINKS ARE ON ME&#8230;&#8230;hehehe*


That figures. Us poor guys can only watch. _(sad face)_ 

And here I offered to go to Columbus Gold with him.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 3, 2004)

hmmmmm... good think I only showed off my "petty cash"... 

C'mon Jason.. I know a couple girls at the Doll House... they'll treat us right...


----------



## Sarah (Dec 3, 2004)

Are we not enough for you boys....hrm?????





			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> hmmmmm... good think I only showed off my "petty cash"...
> 
> C'mon Jason.. I know a couple girls at the Doll House... they'll treat us right...


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 3, 2004)

*chuckles and checks his back pocket, only to find empty space where his real stash was*....

damn sneaky kiwi's... 

Well, back to the drawing board...


----------



## Sarah (Dec 3, 2004)

You are underestimating the sneakiness of us MA chickybabes!!

 



			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> *chuckles and checks his back pocket, only to find empty space where his real stash was*....
> 
> damn sneaky kiwi's...
> 
> Well, back to the drawing board...


----------



## Dronak (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't read 10 pages of posts, so I apologize if this has been mentioned.  It's not a major thing, but it always stands out to me.  Many people seem to misunderstand the difference between e.g. and i.e.  On a quick web search I found that they stand for "exempli gratia" and "id est" or basically "for example" and "that is".  So you shouldn't use i.e. if you're just giving an example and not including all possibilities.  The first site I looked at also gave a little reminder -- think of "example given" for e.g. and "in effect" for i.e.


----------



## Xequat (Dec 4, 2004)

Nope, it hasn't been mentioned yet.  Good one.  I'd heard of "example given" for "exempli gratia," but not "in effect."  I like it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> C'mon Jason.. I know a couple girls at the Doll House... they'll treat us right...


Sounds like a road trip.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 5, 2004)

Dronak said:
			
		

> I didn't read 10 pages of posts, so I apologize if this has been mentioned.  It's not a major thing, but it always stands out to me.  Many people seem to misunderstand the difference between e.g. and i.e.  On a quick web search I found that they stand for "exempli gratia" and "id est" or basically "for example" and "that is".  So you shouldn't use i.e. if you're just giving an example and not including all possibilities.  The first site I looked at also gave a little reminder -- think of "example given" for e.g. and "in effect" for i.e.


As with many terms and language we've borrowed from Latin, they've become their own terms not wholly specific to the root. e.g., in  American English, means "for example" and i.e. means "that is". Other stipulations do not apply in common usage, though if you reference the Q.E.D or other references I'm sure you'll find dissenting information. But here in uncultured America, those are the definitions.

(Looks at his watch and wonders when we can leave the strip joint and start the real drinking.)

Pete 
(five years Latin)


----------

